# Armstrong era USPS bikes. Let's see em



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

*nevermind*

delete


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

I’d like to see them all repainted and given to sober addicts.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Good thread.

Would read again, and recommend to family and friends.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is mine, one of Kevin Livingston’s whips from the 1999 campaign.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

After I found Kevin’s, had to find one to match for the wife.


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

2003 USPS with later issued carbon clinchers. I believe those wheels were the first XXX carbon clinchers put out by Bontrager. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

